# Methylene Blue 1%



## spe3de3 (Nov 6, 2013)

Can methylene blue be used in fruit fly media, or will this chemical kill the flies?

I have the media from JoshFrogs, and it keeps growing mold after 3 or 4 weeks. 

What is the best additive to fruit fly media, or what is the best media for long lasting cultures?


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

You have to make sure your cultures have airflow to them or they will develop mold. Methylparaben is the best additive to prevent mold. (Yes Rick Wascher I said it)


----------



## spe3de3 (Nov 6, 2013)

I use the 32oz cups with the vented tops. They're in a room with average 75 degree temp.

Will methylene blue prevent the culture from harvesting?

Methyl paraben is much more expensive. Can you recommend the dosage?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've used methylene blue in cultures sometimes and it did not prevent them from breeding flies. I didn't specifically compare them to non-methlyene blue cultures so I can't say if they reduced the number of flies at all, but it wasn't anything significant or I would have noticed probably. I haven't used methyl paraben so I can't compare the effectiveness of that to methylene blue.
Bryan


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

I think Josh's media is already dosed with methyl paraben.
To prevent mold they need to be kept moist, I keep the cultures in a drawer with damp paper towel on the bottom. I give the whole drawer a quick misting every few days.
I have not gotten any mold yet using this method and my cultures last 4 to 6 weeks.

Read attached article from Josh's Frogs
Fruit Fly Cultures: Tips to maximize production | Josh's Frogs How-To Guides for Reptiles & Amphibians


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you are getting that much mold in your cultures then there is a husbandry problem that is letting the mold get the upper hand in the cultures. 

Are you using clean cultures to start the newer cultures? 
Have you washed all of the culturing tools before each use? 

Are you sure the substrate your adding for the flies isn't contaminated (excelsior, paper towels, coffee filters)? 

These are a few of the most common sources of mold contamination in cultures. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## spe3de3 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks all.

I've been using excelsior. I reuse the cups, and I wash/scrub the cups and lids with palmolive before starting a new culture.

It might just be the lids and cups. The cups aren't as clear as they were when I purchased them, and the lids tend to get stained very quick.

I get many larva crawling on the walls of the cup that never develop. I do get a good amount of flies from the harvest, but I know something's wrong. 

The one's I've prepared without methylene are ready to start producing, but they have a stench of amonia reaking from them.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

spe3de3 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I've been using excelsior. I reuse the cups, and I wash/scrub the cups and lids with palmolive before starting a new culture.
> 
> ...


How old are the flies your using to start the new cultures? 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

